# 13.5 gearing question



## jmcdo28 (Sep 16, 2005)

i am going to try a 13.5 in a spec truck this weekend. we are using 4 cell spec packs. my tires are 2.440 caps and i need to know where to start my gearing. the track is 350ft with 5 deg of banking.

thanks
john mc


----------



## jmcdo28 (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry, i meant to post this in brushless oval, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

wish i was somewhere warm where i can run outside !! yer gonna need the smallest spur you can find and the largest pinion you can find !! thats a no-brainer !!


----------



## brandonizr (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm running the 13.5 in a MF1, 2 teeth up from a brushed motor works great!!


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

brandonizr said:


> i'm running the 13.5 in a MF1, 2 teeth up from a brushed motor works great!!


I agree, I run a 17 with my Monster stock and a 19 on my 13.5.


----------

